# problemas con el Circuito Electrico de una Guitarra



## walter_restrepo (Mar 15, 2008)

Hola pues hace ya rato tengo mi guitarra electrica marca generica (es casi que hecha por mi mismo) y estaba yo haciendole mantenimiento y me  dio curiosidad de como funcionara?, la señal se podra mejorar?, por favor alguien me puede explicar como funciona el sistema electrico de la guitarra, la verdad soy un ignorante por completo, mi guitarra tiene las siguientes partes:
-3 pastillas sencillas (dos cables cada una)
-1 Potenciometro de volumen
-2 Potenciometro de Tono
-1 Selector o switche o como se llame de 5 posiciones (de 7 contactos o pines)
-1 jack
-y el puente que nose para que sirve pero hay un cable en él

POr favor quien me pueda y me desee colaborar mil gracias, soy un novato por favor no me leguen con miles de algoritmos, sean lo mas claros posibles

De Ante mano, Mil Gracias

PD: otra pregunta, he visto ciertas guitarras y en las parte trasera tienen una bateria, si no estoy mal es de 9VDC ¿eso es para....? lo puedo instalar en mi guitarra? que necesito?

Que ignorancia la mia gracias a todos los que me deseen colaborar


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Las 3 pastillas son 3 micrófonos simplemente. Estos tres microfonos tienen 2 cables cada uno como la mayoría. De ahí van al selector y de ahi deberían salir dos cables al control de tono que normalmente es un potenciometro y un capacitor. De ahi va al potenciometro de volumen y de ahi al jack.
Y el puente tiene un cable que va a masa simplemente para eliminar zumbidos que se puedan filtrar. (Los clásicos ronquidos, como cuando está el amplificador prendido sin la guitarra enchufada).

Las guitarras que tienen una (o dos) batería adentro es porque son activas. Esto quiere decir que tienen normalmente un preamplificador y quizá algo más (ecualizadores, y hasta efectos). Esto se hace para tener menos perdidas de señal en el cable y que la señal llegue más "limpia" y con más fuerza al amplificador/pedal.

Y sí, lo podés hacer vos por supuesto, pero normalmente se utilizan pastillas de baja impedancia en sistemas activos por un tema de que recogen menos zumbidos. Podés igualmente hacerte un pequeño preamplificador con un jFet (que va a sonar muy bien, va a consumir poco y va a ser MUY chico) y meterlo en la guitarra antes del control de volúmen que va a funcionar bien. (para algo básico con 3 resistencias, 1 transistor y 1 capacitor tenés un pre para la guitarra que suena bien, consume poco y es chico).


Cualquier duda chiflá!

Salu2!


----------



## Vlad (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola

Tendras de casualidad un esquema de circuitos para poder convertir pastillas pasivas en activas
sería aun preamplificador no?

si mis pastillas no son de baja impedancia que sucede (no es recomendable preampificarlas como activas?)
esto funciona igual con guitarras que con bajos? (puesto que son rangos de frecuencia distintos no?)

Podrias explicar mejor esto ultimo que mencionaste sobre el jfet.
Se puede con un amp operacional?

gracias de antemano


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

> Hola


Hola!





> Tendras de casualidad un esquema de circuitos para poder convertir pastillas pasivas en activas
> sería aun preamplificador no?


Sí, un preamplificador serviría.





> si mis pastillas no son de baja impedancia que sucede (no es recomendable preampificarlas como activas?)


Nada, solo que captarán un poco más de zumbidos que si fueran de baja impedancia, por lo demás no hay problema.





> esto funciona igual con guitarras que con bajos? (puesto que son rangos de frecuencia distintos no?)


Si, es lo mismo. El principio eléctrico de una Guitarra Eléctrica y de un Bajo eléctrico son los mismos.





> Podrias explicar mejor esto ultimo que mencionaste sobre el jfet.
> Se puede con un amp operacional?


Te adjunto una imágen para que veas bien como es lo del pre con un jFet.
Cualquier duda podés mirar está web que tiene información sobre Preamplificador con jFets
http://www.rason.org/Projects/jfetamp/jfetamp.htm
Y si, podés usar amplificador operacionales pero tienen mucha distorsión y su sonido es antimusical. Personalmente no me gustan para este tipo de aplicaciones.




> gracias de antemano


Pues de nada!



Salu2!


----------



## walter_restrepo (Mar 18, 2008)

Oye Drix se nota que sabes bastante del tema, entonces tengo mas preguntas para ver si me podias colaborar, yo tengo en este momento varias cosas; de lo que me explicaste surgen nuevas incognitas:
1.Como saber si mis microfonos son de baja impedancia?
2.Se necesita hacer una modificacion en el cuerpo de la guitarra?
3.Dices que las baterias son porque son activas y que tienen normalmente un preamplificador y quizá ecualizadores, y hasta efectos. Los efectos y ecualizadores serian potenciometros o como son?, eso no lo entendi.

Bueno y digamos que yo quiero hacer el sistema de esta manera:
3 microfonos, 2 tonos, 1 volumen, y el preamplificador (pues esta cuestion de lo de la bateria)
que implementos necesito? 
y porfa me podes mandar los circuitos bien explicitos a y porfa ten paciencia soy muy ignorante en este tema

De ante mano gracias


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 11, 2008)

Sobre el concepto de funcionamiento de la guitarra eléctrica 
La detección ocurre en un fonocaptor magnético montada debajo de las secuencias de seis cuerdas. Una cuerda metalica vibrante corta a travéz el campo de un imán de barra que tiene un devanado alrededor de el, produciendo una señal en esta bobina . Un captador clasico puede consistir en un imán de barra envuelto con un devanado de unas 7.000 vueltas de alambre fino. Si hemos leido como funcionan los electroimanes se entenderá que las bobinas y los imanes pueden inducir energía eléctrica por movimiento. 
 En el caso de una guitarra eléctrica, las cuerdas de acero vibrantes producen una vibración correspondiente en el iman y por tanto en su  campo magnético induciendo una corriente alterna en la bobina. 
Hay muchos diversos tipos de captadores. Por ejemplo, algunas extienden una sola barra del imán debajo de las seis cuerdas. Otros tienen un solo pequeño imancito de barra separado para cada cuerda, en algunos captores magneticos de guitarra se utilizan los tornillos para imanes individuales para poder ajustar la altura de cada iman respecto a su cuerda y obtener diferente sonoridad. Cuanto más cercano el iman está a la cuerda, más fuerte es la señal.
 El pickup' o bobina de de la guitarra envía sus señales a través de un circuito muy simple en la mayoría de las guitarras.Es un control de tonos hecho con un potenciometro y un condensador para atenuar algunas frecuencias y luego un divisor de tensión para controlar el nivel de salida
 El circuito es mas o menos el siguiente (en archivo adjunto)
El resistor variable superior ajusta el tono. El resistor (típicamente 500 kilohmios máximo)  forma con el  condensador (0.02 microfaradios) un filtro de paso bajo simple. El filtro corta las frecuencias más altas. Ajustando el resistor se controla las frecuencias que van al amp. El segundo potenciometro (típicamente 500 kilohmios  máximo) controla la amplitud (volumen) de la señal que alcanza el conjunto.
 Del captador, la señal funciona a un amplificador, que conduce un altavoz. Algunas guitarras tienen múltiples captadores algunas tienen dos o tres pastillas situadas en diversos puntos del cuerpo. Cada captor tendrá un sonido distintivo, y las recolecciones múltiples se pueden aparear, o en la misma fase o contrafase, para producir variaciones adicionales. Con el circuito básico se pueden hacer diversar combinaciones considerando que los pastillas van siempre en paralelo en agrupaciones de 2 o tres o tambien pueden seleccionarse individualmente ya con esto es solo un poco de experimentacion obtener diversos tipos de sonidos


----------



## pablofer (Jun 19, 2009)

hola amigos electronicos nesesito ayuda con un proyecto.
estoy tratando de hacer que mi guitarra criolla (normal) tenga su  pastilla he probado varios circuitos pero no se como captar bien el sonido he probado con microfono piezo electrico pero mas que todo sale zumbido y no el sonido de la guitarra quisiera que me ayuden primero quiero saber que tipo de microfono tengo que usar y talvez si alguien tiene algun circuito .
de antemano les agradezco 
pablito


----------



## pepe1070 (Jun 8, 2011)

pablofer dijo:


> hola amigos electronicos nesesito ayuda con un proyecto.
> estoy tratando de hacer que mi guitarra criolla (normal) tenga su  pastilla he probado varios circuitos pero no se como captar bien el sonido he probado con microfono piezo electrico pero mas que todo sale zumbido y no el sonido de la guitarra quisiera que me ayuden primero quiero saber que tipo de microfono tengo que usar y talvez si alguien tiene algun circuito .
> de antemano les agradezco
> pablito



Prueba con algún diseño de http://www.tav.net/audio/pickups/index.htm
Yo soy guitarrista (clásica) me compré el modelo TB45 porque estaba hasta las narices de los acoplamientos y la verdad, a mi me funciona. Ahora tengo una pastilla de calidad, sin ruido.
Saludos


----------

